
Spotify preps to go public with 60M subscribers, outpacing Apple - justinucd
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/31/spotify-vs-apple-music/
======
peapicker
I really hope Spotify can succeed - it is by far my favorite streaming service
thanks to the social playlist discovery aspects of the odd little genres of
music I like.

